
Ask HN: Y Combinator startups by country? - wenbin
Just curious how international &amp; diverse YC startups are<p>- how many yc-funded startups are outside USA?<p>- how many are from non-English speaking countries?<p>- top 20 countries, in terms of # of yc-funded startups<p>- how many yc-funded startups are in China?
======
wenbin
Y Combinator built something to show YC startups by country:

[http://world.ycombinator.com/](http://world.ycombinator.com/)

Well done, YC!

------
grizzles
Pretty sure that's a big doughnut for all of them. They are pretty U.S.
centric.

